# Allergic to flies



## webdawg (Jun 17, 2007)

My Appy (Paco) is allergic to black flies.

My vet has prescribed several things, but none seem to work and Paco hates fly spray even if it's wiped on.

Paco wears a mask, but the problem area is his neck. He gets bumps all over his neck this time of year.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## rider4life422 (Apr 11, 2009)

Willards water works great. Dillute it in a spray bottle with water. My horse used to itch and break out in hives and it helped him so much.


----------



## webdawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks Rider, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Several things I have read but not tried 
Apple cider vinegar in the drinking water
Several herbal fly sprays, Flicks comes to mind which I have used and it works fairly well. 
A fly sheet and mask. I just saw this one and was thinking of trying it out myself. I have one filly who is allergic to something (plant related) out in our pasture.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

rider4life422 said:


> Willards water works great. Dillute it in a spray bottle with water. My horse used to itch and break out in hives and it helped him so much.


What is willards water? I googled it and only found stuff for humans. Do you have a link?


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, what is it? My horse breaks into hives too!

I put him in the amigo bug buster; that fly sheet with the bug repellent in it already. It's expensive, but it works: as long as it's on, he won't break out like a kid who stepped into a bee hive. LOL.


----------



## webdawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> What is willards water? I googled it and only found stuff for humans. Do you have a link?


I just bought a bottle from The Real Willard Water from Nutrition Coalition, Inc. and I told them what I needed it for. They replied like it was a common cure for fly allergies. Hope so! This is their reply.

_*Hi, Jim . .. .you should have your shipment by the end of this coming week. 
After you get it, you could give me a call and we can discuss how to use it 
for that particular problem.

Please remind me of exactly what it is we are talking about . . .the 
allergies from fly bites . . I wind up talking with so many folks each day 
that it is REALLY easy to forget!

Thanks for the order . .. you've been led to an awfully good . . .and 
cost-effective . . .thing.

Charlie Sunde
NCI (the REAL Willard's Water people)*_


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Marigold Fly Spray *


it is frickin amazing, I would even consider using it on myself if i smelled like a horse and was bothered by flies.  lol


----------



## rider4life422 (Apr 11, 2009)

It is for humans. It's used for ALOT of different things. But you dillute it in a fly spray bottle with water and it works great. I was recommended it from a trainer and I love it. My horse had rubbed his mane off in some spots from being so itchy and within a week of using it he started to grow back and he didn't have any hives. It relatively cheap and really good, but its not a subsitute for fly spray, it just helps with the hives and itching.


----------

